# Meta AM 4 - Lärmende Leitungen Unterrohr



## campariseven (17. Juni 2017)

Hi Zusammen!

Ich suche eine einfache Lösung um das Schlagen der Leitungen im Unterrohr zu unterbinden, zu mindest das Geräusch.

Irgendwelche Ideen? Ausschäumen fällt mal weg 

Danke und lG
Reinhard


----------



## slash-sash (19. Juni 2017)

Aber so ähnlich kann es gehen. 
Du hast über dem Tretlager eine Öffnung. Durch die schiebst du eine Rohrisolation aus dem Baumarkt. Diese grauen Dinger; möglichst großer Innendurchmesser. 
Die enden wenn nach innen hin angefast. 
Seid dem ist bei mir Ruhe. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (21. Juni 2017)

campariseven schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen!Ich suche eine einfache Lösung um das Schlagen der Leitungen im Unterrohr zu unterbinden, zu mindest das Geräusch.



Die einfachste Lösung wird von Commencal in diesem Video erklärt 





Das Stück Schaumstoff lag bei meinem Rahmen bei: https://www.commencal-store.de/foam-tube-for-internal-routing-c2x19998704

Bei mir klappert zumindest nichts im Rahmen, oder ich höre es einfach nur nicht.


----------



## campariseven (5. Juli 2017)

Danke für den TIPP!


----------

